# Little things you'd like to be included in the next game?



## Soapylion (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm sure this has been a common topic, but I thought it'd be interesting to ask anyway~

I'd really really love a basket to carry extra stuff in so I wouldn't have to make as many trips to sell my things. Like in Harvest Moon BTN/FoMT - your bag only has a max of 9 spaces, but the basket has 30 spaces and ahh I can imagine it saving so much time in the AC universe. Also I think your character carrying a basket around would look insanely cute. *_*

I'd love it if your villagers could sometimes wear hats etc too. Maybe not _all_ the time, but imagine them putting on a woolly hat when it's cold out! <3


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 8, 2016)

I think the next game after the mobile game should be a new generation of Animal Crossing (much like how Wild World and New Leaf were the start of different generations, Wild World starting gen 2 and New Leaf starting gen 3). Maybe they should make it fully 3D (I like the rolling-log effect but I think it has out-stayed its welcome). Also, speaking of the basket (great idea btw) they should have an alternative too such as a backpack. As for hats, I think they should limit to the type of hats they can wear (e.g a hat with headphones wouldn't really look good on a cat or a wolf yet a Santa hat during Toy Day would look really nice). Of course, I think they should also be able to wear pants (or trousers if you live in the UK) as well. I bet a lot of people would want to be able to hug their favourite villagers so maybe that should be a feature too, lol.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 8, 2016)

I'd like to be able to stack more than 9 of each fruit per bundle, and to be able to stack saplings of the same variety. It would save so much storage space, and sorting through bushes would be much faster.

We need a way to place PWPs without Isabelle following you around town. Preferably they could include a town model in the hall that allows you to get a bird's-eye view of the landscape and you can plot your PWPs and preview them that way. Also, making the PWPs just a little more flexible in terms of where they can be built would be great.

Villagers wearing hats? That'd be the cutest thing. <3


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 8, 2016)

What I really want is a much larger town. The town size in New Leaf was a huge downgrade from the previous games. The first game had the largest map and I hope the next game will have an even larger map with cliffs and maybe even a mountain that you can walk up to the top and view the town from a great height. I'd really love going for a walk up the mountain with my favourite villagers which should also be a thing - have the ability to get villagers to follow you whenever you want unless they are busy. Also have much larger public works projects like maybe a paying park or a farm. I kinda also want the shops to be in the town again since I'm not a fan of having them all lined up in Main Street.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 8, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> I'd like to be able to stack more than 9 of each fruit per bundle, and to be able to stack saplings of the same variety. It would save so much storage space, and sorting through bushes would be much faster.
> 
> We need a way to place PWPs without Isabelle following you around town. Preferably they could include a town model in the hall that allows you to get a bird's-eye view of the landscape and you can plot your PWPs and preview them that way. Also, making the PWPs just a little more flexible in terms of where they can be built would be great.
> 
> Villagers wearing hats? That'd be the cutest thing. <3



Stacking multiples of items would be a great addition!

Personally I'm hoping for more species, or more variants of the species we currently have. Like having hairless cats, or scottish folds, stuff like that. I'd also love to see some bat or dragon villagers in the next game.


----------



## eurydice (Dec 8, 2016)

I would love for you to have a pack specifically for carrying tools around.  I keep them in old mail now, but it used to always be such a hassle to make sure I wasn't accidentally selling them.

I would love for the home design to be much more robust—being able to place things diagonally, or on a more detailed grid that allowed for more creative positioning.  And if they could include some of the stuff from Happy Home Designer, like ceiling lights.

I wish that there were no unorderable items... I don't understand what purpose that serves, except to create the need for boards like Re-Tail with this alternative market.  I don't see how that serves the game, besides I guess making some thing basically unattainable and therefore making the game's fun last longer.

I wish there were more opportunities to interact with your villagers, like working at Roost.  Wouldn't it be fun to have more stuff like that/?

I would also love if villager's clothes were more customizable like the players, depending on them having appropriate body parts.

Probably more but this is just off the top of my head!!


----------



## Soapylion (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahhh yes easier placement of PWPs would be amazing! Although I do like the novelty of Isabelle following you around - the little jingling sound she makes is so cute. But yeah, more use of the town map would be cool in general. Like being able to draw on where your paths are and if you have any orchards etc.

A mountain is such a sweet idea!! And I do like the idea of a bigger town, but I feel like there needs to be a balance. Like...if it was _too_ big I think I'd find the thought of decorating it all to look really nice a bit intimidating. But that's maybe just me. 

I'm so excited to see what future animal species they're going to add. Like surely they have to, right?? I love Drago in my town so more dragons would be great~ Leif's design is so so cute so sloth villagers would be neat.

And yes! I loved a lot of the decorating elements in HHD and was so happy to see some of it included in the ACNL update, but I wish ceiling decorations and the ability to place items between squares made it in the update too. ;_; ALSO. Wouldn't it be great if Cyrus gave you a preview of all the customisation options? 

You guys are all so creative - Nintendo should reference this topic for inspiration. ;D


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 9, 2016)

stacking more than 9 fruits would be fantastic. so would a proper toolbox. make it like the mail part of ur pockets, except for the tools! dunno why they haven't done it yet tbh. 
I'd like to see the camera from HHD return in the new game, I love the way you don't have to press the d-pad a bunch of times to turn it, you just hold it. so much easier. tho I'd like the camera outside to be more like the inside one. I like the idea of a less limited outside view.
I'm hoping they make the beginning of next game similar to HHD so you can create your character that way. let them have whichever eyes. eye color. skin color. hair and hair color. please. it's silly to have to answer questions for certain eyes. :| and have to tan for a dark skin color. sheesh. 
the HHD way of arranging items isn't useful in New Leaf, as all items have to be sitting in the room before you can do anything. make it so you can access your storage!
HHD did a lot of cool things in general and I'd hope a fair amount of them can stick around for the next main installment.
I'm hoping to be able to pro design skirts and pants next game. 
make customizing furniture possible in more colors, designs. let more furniture be customized with different types of ore. etc.
I also wanna see custom options for Gracie's furniture. come on. I like the sweets set as much as the next person, but imagining it in other colors... yes please ;v;


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

Soapylion said:


> A mountain is such a sweet idea!! And I do like the idea of a bigger town, but I feel like there needs to be a balance. Like...if it was _too_ big I think I'd find the thought of decorating it all to look really nice a bit intimidating. But that's maybe just me.



I agree, I think they shouldn't go too overboard with the size of the town. They should just at least make it slightly bigger than the N64/GCN town.
_____________
A dream feature of mine would be so that every character would have their own unique personality as opposed to using the same exact personality of another villager. Sadly that would never happen as it would take forever to implement all of those unique personalities.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 10, 2016)

I really do agree with the bigger town, sometimes I do feel like I'm running out of space and I wonder how other people have so much room to work with! I also agree with the on-person-storage being bigger and yeah maybe like seperate storage for your tools to the items you may be carrying. I feel like my tools really do get in the way. I kind of like how HHD have developed house designing but I still do think it can be improved further!

Things that I'd like to see personally would be in Nooks and with the exterior designs, I'd love to see what it would look like before its built; kind of like with when you're deciding to build a PWP and it gives you a 'Here's what it'll look like!' just so I can see if it will suit my house. 

Also I'd like a outfit design option! I know that you can put an outfit together on a mannequin but I'd like a little like mix-n-match system to flick through your clothing items and make an outfit. Maybe in the T&T catalog you could have a section where you create an outfit and then they send it to you. I don't know I just like designing outfits and I would find it easier to look at a whole outfit and to flick through all my clothing instead of having to back out of my storage put the item on and then take it off again, you know???


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 10, 2016)

How about being able to design pants/trousers? I was bothered by the fact that you couldn't do that in New Leaf.

Wait, I already mentioned that before. C'mon, brain!


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

Placing items on top of patterns and more patterns.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

How about having paths as a separate thing instead of being designs? Like, you can still edit them but they won't take up your design space and you can put items on top of paths as well.


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

-plant things wherever you want
-be able to design skirts + pants
-have more in depth conversations with villagers
-make inventory much bigger
-more types of saplings
-more ways to earn lots of bells
-have a trading plaza online
some of these aren't little changes but whatever


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 18, 2016)

Stacking flowers would be cool, I would think. I'd like to be able to group them together some just for pocket space? I do a lot with flowers so maybe it's just me.

I also miss the random balls that just spawned in town back in the gamecube version they were just a lot of fun to me I guess? And I also miss the random bells underground that would glow in a little circle to help you find them.

and I think it'd be nice to see maybe like a 'toolbelt' for putting just, tools in instead of them taking up pocket space.

Being able to send letters to other towns would be a dream. Or even just to friends, or best friends even. I like to send funny letters and gifts to my friends, but it's less of a surprise when we're just going around town TOGETHER and they see me walk in, you know?

I would also really love being able to turn my camera outside. I know that would be REALLY hard to do, they'd need 3D models for trees, flowers, rocks, the ground, rivers, everything, but I just... I really, really would love it.

I also very much miss having like, the able sisters just be in town somewhere. That just made it feel more like a village and less like a town, you know? And I think having a spot to display your art in the museum would be cool...

Final thing, because I could go on and on for hours, is I think it'd be really cool if there were slots in the able sisters where other people's designs could come in. It would have to be enabled (parent-locked on a parent-locked DS) and you'd have to connect to wifi, and you could buy the designs. The original creator would gain bells from the sales. You would be able to (in the buy, try on, ect menu) report designs that were... unsightly for children. But, it would be a huge risk because of some immature people, so I know it'll probably never happen. Oh well.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 18, 2016)

I really want outdoor furniture and I hope that'll be a big thing next game. There's so much potential there.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 8, 2017)

*design pants
*cedar trees / bushes having fruit/berries
*storage doesn't bother me actually because in old games you could stack fruit lol
*better ordinances...? Like more range in what they do I guess. Because right now we have change store time, change store time, make more money, make the town pretty. That's...I thought ordinances were going to be really cool. Like all villagers wear a hat. Or I have no idea. Something cool.
*Have a blank slate town and be able to place everything? Town hall, homes,ables, all of it.
*easier path laying
*make pwp less random to get
*villagers actually donate to projects 
*like lights for your house for toy day
*Booker and copper in the same station again
*all the old villagers back without amiibo,lol 
*yeah stores in town. I kinda hate main street. Why do I have to walk all the way there to donate stuff uhg.
*villagers not repeating things x100
*a bakery. Or the caf? to sell food.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 8, 2017)

- Sleepovers/ events where you can do stuff with other villagers (4 ex. take trips to the island/camping or whatever)

- A better way to access tools. As they are now, they are a pain to organise because they take up way too much space and also you just never know in which order the game is going to give them to you when you press the arrow button, no matter how you position them in your inventory. 

- More bushes, more trees, more flowers, more everything! Also the ability to buy them in bulk. 

- Being able to move your and/or other villagers's houses. I hate having to kick out cutie pies just because their house is in the wrong place. 

- Being able to actually have some say about whether or not villagers move out. I hate how everytime I load up the game I have to basically take a leap of faith and hope nobody decided to ditch me behind my back. Once I obtain all my dreamies I want to be able to let the game sit untouched for a while without fearing losing some of them.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 8, 2017)

Being able to share a town with friends, but being able to play at the same time. That would be a LOT OF WORK to create.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

I want there to be more optional "tools". Maybe a bunny shaped glow wand? Or more color variety for balloons!


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

*cracks knuckles* Now where can I begin....

- *A toolbox for players to carry their tools in slots that are separate from their pockets*
You can receive the toolbox throughout the game. Higher level toolbox = more slots.
- *More in depth and individual conversations/dialogue with villagers.* Instead of making more new villagers like they're pokemon, how about focus on making each villager more individual. That way I could enjoy having two lazy/smug/normal/etc. types in my town without cookie cutout conversation with the only distinguish is a catchphrase.
- *Find some way to lock patterns on floor.* I don't like that to pick up an item is the same button as wiping away a pattern. Because of this, I don't keep so much patterns in my town.
- *Larger town.* I feel like even though for one player, there isn't enough space in my town. It felt really small. Like a little quad rather than a town.
- *Larger PWP Capacity. *I like to place streelights and other smaller PWPs (clocks, etc.) they hardly take up space in town, but they take up space in the number of PWPs allowed, so I need to sacrifice one streetlamp for a stongehedge.
- *Skin color.* So by this update, Nintendo, that you can put in an entirely new mechanic in your amiibo update with a few tweaks, but you cant restructure the way our characters get "tans" like the meow coupon station, you could've added a permanent tanning booth to shampoodle to give the colored players, our color. Its nice addition that the body skin matches the mii mask, but the mii masks don't look great at all, and just like in happy home designer, we would like to have out characters brown and in an animal crossing style, rather than mii style. Years before this amiibo update happened, we asked for permanent brown skin because not every one of your players wants to be the default vanilla and we shouldnt have to sit for hours in the island for a very chaste and temporary tan. Years later, we receive something that isnt a real solution. thanks nintendo. its not even a big thing. brown skins were already in the code, all you needed to do was a tool to make them permanent. there shouldn't even be a discussion on wether this should be implemented or not. that update with the amiibo mask felt like a middle finger to people who have been asking nintendo for a solution
- *More part time jobs!* I really like the idea of having a part time job at the roost it pitched in the homey feeling that its a functioning town with jobs and customers and such.
- *Ability to move/place villager houses.* Gotta exercise that mayor power. Maybe when you log in your secretary can tell you there's someone new moving in, and you have the option to place their home on the same day they appear. You can find them in town hall while they are there getting their town id and such, and they can ask you to help them decide where to place their home. If players still like the randomness and no control of villagers placing their houses, they can just either not talk to the villager in town hall or say no when villager asks to help place home. options are a good thing. 
- *More villager activity.* They mostly just walk around in town, frolicking in the grass. Sometimes they carry tools around band occasionally you find them sitting on stumps or benches but thats pretty much about it. Set up some sort of schedule or area they like to be around in or activities and games they like to do, it helps flesh them out more instead of standing outside all day walking around._Have them interact more with the town your building._
- *Villager interaction* I love it when villagers drop by in an unexpected visit and sometimes with a present, but its a little bit strange when villagers come knocking on your door, come in and stand/walk. No interaction with your furniture, no sitting down, nothing. Walking. Stopping. Pause. Staring. Walk again. It would be great if they could interact with furniture like how they do in happy home designer. And through personality types, they tend to interact with the furniture that they like. (ex. a lazy type would have higher chances of interacting with the food/games furniture rather than fancy/rustic painting where a snooty type would interact more with those.)

whoah. i wish i could type this out as fast as i can type my essays. lol ill stop here.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 13, 2017)

More than 10 villagers being able to move in, more PWP placement freedom, choosing exactly where villagers plot, more QR space, more than 30 PWP limit, more villager dialogue.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 14, 2017)

16 villagers. I mean think about that number. Perfection.

The dump. Where random discarded items appear.

A Diary. With a calendar. How cool is that?

Nintendo consoles so we can play old dirt games 
in our Animal Crossing.

Soccer/Basket/Blue Balls to kick around and have fun with. <3

Blue cosmos. What a cool color! Right?

Villagers falling asleep outside their houses. How cute!

There should be one track to play when it rains all day...

There should be a whale when you're visiting the island randomly. Like, passing underneath the boat.

Phyllis complaining about missing her soaps under her breath.

Idk guys these are all just formulated ideas. >u> 
Anyone down for them?


----------



## fruitnotfists-x (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd like a bigger town. It would be cool to have a better system of deciding where your public works projects go instead of having to move slightly to the left/right to get Isabelle to agree to place it. I think you should be able to send letters to other people in other towns if connected to the internet. More customisable characters i.e. more hair and face options, make-up, earrings!


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone's mentioned it yet, but something I'd love to see is previews of customized furniture before you customized it. That's always been something I've wanted.


----------



## ceribells (Jan 17, 2017)

I miss the UFOs and the observatory. I loved seeing my own constellations in the sky. And a lot of the things you guys picked up on that gave older games personality (the balls you kick around, the dump, the diary, NES consoles, etc).

I think there should be more spontaneous events. I hate when my villagers tell me how bored they are and nothing is happening in town - I'm the MAYOR, why can't I throw an ice cream social or tea party or hide-and-seek marathon or something?

Also, more dialogue, more variables in personality (like maybe a smug that's mean and one that's nicer). Generally bigger and more varied towns. And bring cliffs back!


----------



## ceribells (Jan 17, 2017)

I miss the UFOs and the observatory. I loved seeing my own constellations in the sky. And a lot of the things you guys picked up on that gave older games personality (the balls you kick around, the dump, the diary, NES consoles, etc).

I think there should be more spontaneous events. I hate when my villagers tell me how bored they are and nothing is happening in town - I'm the MAYOR, why can't I throw an ice cream social or tea party or hide-and-seek marathon or something?

Also, more dialogue, more variables in personality (like maybe a smug that's mean and one that's nicer). Generally bigger and more varied towns. And bring cliffs back!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

Do we know if the Switch (the console most likely to have the next AC game) has a camera? So we could still use QR codes? I hope so! New Leaf having the whole QR code system for designs was fantastic for people who aren't artistically creative like me. The kind artistic people who share their QR codes online really helped me out.

I hope it has QR codes and a MUCH large storage for them. HHD included a lot more storage space for that, but I'd like even MORE! It never hurts, since you can use it for all kinds of customization.


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

More patterns like they did in HHD! I thought after the update that they were gonna add it because they've added the extra storage
And we should be able to move our houses again & other houses too
And wooooo! Just a whole lot of things
I just really wish that instead of letting us sit on the rocks, they let us move those too.


----------

